# Waverunner Audio - OMNIS Everything Bundle - Overview Video Added



## WaverunnerAudio (Nov 26, 2021)

OMNIS Everything Bundle includes every library released so far, Frozen Piano from Herman Samples, exclusive content, and pre-orders of the Alder Viola, Alder Bass, 2 Trumpets and Solo Tuba as well as entry into a raffle for the most powerful Macbook Pro available.

*LEARN MORE ->*

Overview:




*Existing Customers:* email [email protected] to get your personalised discount code.


*- SECOND EXCLUSIVE RELEASED -*

Cello Struttura was created for some scoring projects during lockdown. Here it is presented as the second of three exclusive libraries included in the OMNIS 'everything bundle'. Solo Cello textures with two distinct mixes; one raw and up-close, the second takes the sound through an array of pedals for a more haunting, contemporary sound.




CELLO STRUTTURA

- - - - - - -

Includes *FROZEN PIANO* from HERMAN SAMPLES







- - - - - - -

LEARN MORE ->

- - - - - -​


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Nov 26, 2021)

*OMNIS Trailer Music*​
Title: *Submission Station*
Written, performed and mixed by: Anon friend of Waverunner Audio
Additional mixing and mastered by: Ross Sampson
Contains performed elements with samples.

Featured libraries:
Alium (using a new upright piano, content released next week)
Synth Atlantic
Rhodes '73
BOBA: Bowed Bass
Solo Voice: Kat Pro Test Sessions 
Alder Vioin
Alder Cello
Upcoming projects TBA


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 26, 2021)

Wait we might win a fully spec’d out M1 Pro?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Nov 26, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Wait we might win a fully spec’d out M1 Pro?


1 in 300 chance! Top of the range MacBook Pro M1 Max with spec'd up memory to 64gb.


----------



## Scalms (Nov 26, 2021)

whoa, lots of gems in here. Plus that frozen piano, very cool (pun intended)!


----------



## axb312 (Nov 26, 2021)

Looking forward to the loyalty discounts on the trumpet and the Tuba (and the products themselves ofc...)


----------



## pranic (Nov 26, 2021)

I absolutely love using my Alder Cello and Alder Violin! That Frozen Piano sounds lovely, and can imagine that the Alder Bass will be just as great!


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Nov 27, 2021)

So I decided to opt in on this spectacular deal and have purchased Omnis! The only issue I am having at the moment is not being able to register the serial number on Pulse? As it's says it's invalid or not recognised? In other words HELP! 😜


----------



## pranic (Nov 27, 2021)

mr.vad0614 said:


> So I decided to opt in on this spectacular deal and have purchased Omnis! The only issue I am having at the moment is not being able to register the serial number on Pulse? As it's says it's invalid or not recognised? In other words HELP! 😜


That was called out earlier in the thread (easy to miss)



WaverunnerAudio said:


> I must also send out your keys for all Waverunner Audio products manually so please *allow up to 24 hours* for these to come through.



So yeah, you will have some delayed gratification while waiting for the serial numbers. Usually, with most of their libraries, you get an immediate Pulse serial, but this is a seemingly special bundle.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2021)

This remains one of the coolest sample deals out there. I am a very happy early adopter and can’t wait to get my hands on some of the new stuff.


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Nov 27, 2021)

pranic said:


> That was called out earlier in the thread (easy to miss)
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, you will have some delayed gratification while waiting for the serial numbers. Usually, with most of their libraries, you get an immediate Pulse serial, but this is a seemingly special bundle.


Oh whoops my bad!? 😅 I completely missed that. 😝 Thank you so much for pointing that out, I guess I will just have to wait then until it's been sent out, but in terms of this special bundle I couldn't agree with you more! It's just too good to pass up and a no brainer too!

Just another question, this may be silly though as I already owner the Violin m, Cello and Alium I think it is, I guess there isn't a further discount on the Omnis bundle is there? Then again I suppose it doesn't matter with all the upcoming pre-order releases we will be getting as well. Nevertheless a Sample Library bargain!


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Nov 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> This remains one of the coolest sample deals out there. I am a very happy early adopter and can’t wait to get my hands on some of the new stuff.


I couldn't agree with you more my friend! It was either this or Spitfire for me, but I though nah, these instruments are far more unique and very much differ to anything else out there!?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2021)

Yep. The brass is top tier. The Celestial guitars are top tier. And I am particularly excited about the Karoryfer collab as well. I gather we’ll see a release of BoBa coinciding with the Boba Fett show start on Disney+ @Ross Sampson ?


----------



## wlinart (Nov 27, 2021)

So, for excisting users it’s 22 products, for €179. That’s insane. Bought!


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 27, 2021)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> *OMNIS Trailer Music*​
> Title: *Submission Station*
> Written, performed and mixed by: Anon friend of Waverunner Audio
> Additional mixing and mastered by: Ross Sampson
> ...


What a wonderful trailer video too!


----------



## DivingInSpace (Nov 27, 2021)

Hmmm.. Now this is actually tempting. Have talked myself out of every other black friday deal, but this might end up being the one, even though i already own a couple of the libraries.


----------



## Allan Pearl (Nov 27, 2021)

DivingInSpace said:


> Hmmm.. Now this is actually tempting. Have talked myself out of every other black friday deal, but this might end up being the one, even though i already own a couple of the libraries.


Same here. But I guess that's where this comes in: "Existing customers also receive additional pre-orders for BOBA: Bowed Bass, Alder Viola and Alder Bass, due Spring 2022 along with a $50 dollar voucher to use whenever suits you."


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2021)

Seriously, this is a true no brainer guys. Take a look at all that’s included for a mere $199. I actually hope José will notice too, join in and actually call it a Herring-approved no brainer.


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 27, 2021)

Allan Pearl said:


> Same here. But I guess that's where this comes in: "Existing customers also receive additional pre-orders for BOBA: Bowed Bass, Alder Viola and Alder Bass, due Spring 2022 along with a $50 dollar voucher to use whenever suits you."


What does this _mean_ though. I am a bit confused. You get these libraries "included" eventually in this deal for free, or you get these libraries for a cheaper preorder price, but not for free? What is existing customers? Am I an existing customer if I buy into this deal?


----------



## pranic (Nov 27, 2021)

My understanding is that you get the three future libraries (as preorders) as part of the deal, and access to the brass instruments when they're released.


----------



## Mucusman (Nov 27, 2021)

I just purchased. Listening to the extensive walkthrough of Celestial Guitar put me over the edge. Frozen Piano is like a massive cherry on top, and I'm really looking forward to this piano, as well. I'm working on writing cues for an upcoming podcast, and I think this collection will serve me very, very well.

MY understanding for new Waverunner customers like me (with no pre-existing purchases), is that I will also get the upcoming brass instruments, but NOT the Alder viola and Alder bass. But I'd love to be proved wrong.

Thanks, @doctoremmet for the encouragement to take the plunge.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanks for all the feedback! I've ammended the website slightly to hopefully make the pre-order information a bit clearer. Just to confirm pre orders are *included* in OMNIS, so you will receive them at no extra cost upon their release. Everyone who purchases OMNIS will receive 2 Trumpets and Solo Tuba upon their release at no extra cost. Existing customers who purchases OMNIS will *also* receive Alder Viola, Alder Bass and BOBA upon their release at no extra cost.

Frozen Piano is incredible, and I'm super stoked to have that included in the package. Well worth checking out: https://hermansamples.com/


----------



## DivingInSpace (Nov 27, 2021)

Allan Pearl said:


> Same here. But I guess that's where this comes in: "Existing customers also receive additional pre-orders for BOBA: Bowed Bass, Alder Viola and Alder Bass, due Spring 2022 along with a $50 dollar voucher to use whenever suits you."


Yeah, this is an awesome way to tackle the "do i get a further discount if i already own some of your projects" question that is inavoidable. Personally, i love this.


----------



## Lo28 (Nov 28, 2021)

Thanks to Temmes laudatory words on Waverunner Audio here on VI, I bought Alder Cello and Chanterelle trumpet last year. Both are great! I held off on the 300 Bundle, but this deal is even better, so finally bit the bullet! Really looking forward to all the new instruments to play with.


----------



## davidson (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm still confused. So new omnis customers will receive pre-orders, but not the viola, bass, or boba pre-orders, is that correct? Does that mean those three titles cant be pre-ordered? Sorry, its been a long BF week...

Edit: I just re-read through again and yeah, I think I'm right, those three titles aren't included for new customers .


----------



## cedricm (Nov 28, 2021)

I have once again been perverted by Temme, VIC's most dangerous member.
No Christmas, World Suite 2 and Amazonic will have to wait next year.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 28, 2021)

Indeed, that man is dangerous. I’ve talked to him all day and now he wants me to buy Spitfire AROOF. But I said: NO, I’ma stick to Waverunner!


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Nov 28, 2021)

davidson said:


> I'm still confused. So new omnis customers will receive pre-orders, but not the viola, bass, or boba pre-orders, is that correct? Does that mean those three titles cant be pre-ordered? Sorry, its been a long BF week...
> 
> Edit: I just re-read through again and yeah, I think I'm right, those three titles aren't included for new customers .


Yes that's correct, there are indeed pre-orders included for new customers as well as some specifically as a 'loyalty discount' for existing customers.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 28, 2021)

cedricm said:


> I have once again been perverted by Temme, VIC's most dangerous member.
> No Christmas, World Suite 2 and Amazonic will have to wait next year.


On the upside, you’re in for a treat. Ross knows how to properly record an instrument. Alium, Synth Atlantic, all the guitars, the Alder series… not forgetting the most excellent brass. This collection is as versatile as they come and will render many scores, cues, and spark inspiration!

You’ll thank me later hehe ❤️


----------



## wlinart (Nov 28, 2021)

For some reason i can't add the alder cello to my basket (after buying omnis). It always gives me this error:


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Nov 28, 2021)

wlinart said:


> For some reason i can't add the alder cello to my basket (after buying omnis). It always gives me this error:


Thanks for raising this and apologies for the inconvenience, this should now be resolved!


----------



## wlinart (Nov 28, 2021)

It is, awesome! Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Nov 29, 2021)

MA-Simon said:


> What does this _mean_ though. I am a bit confused. You get these libraries "included" eventually in this deal for free, or you get these libraries for a cheaper preorder price, but not for free? What is existing customers? Am I an existing customer if I buy into this deal?


Hello! Included pre-orders mean you've essentially pre-ordered the libraries by buying OMNIS and so will receive them (at no extra cost) upon their release. Existing customers are those who have previously purchased a Waverunner Audio instrument at the time of the release of OMNIS. Anyone who has not previously bought anything are new customers. Hope that helps!


----------



## cedricm (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi,
I can't proceed with checkout. I tried many times, and get an error message that I was redirected too many times.
Same with trying to connect to my account.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Nov 29, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Hi,
> I can't proceed with checkout. I tried many times, and get an error message that I was redirected too many times.
> Same with trying to connect to my account.


I'll send you a PM as it would be good to get a bit more information. It seems a larger than usual influx of visitors has maxxed out web resources, it might be time to upgrade our servers so we'll look into that tomorrow. In the meantime we'll see what we can sort out.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 29, 2021)

I just succeeded, after doing everything again with Firefox. Perhaps there's an incompatibility with Edge or I was lucky and there was less traffic.


----------



## pranic (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm actually surprised there hasn't been more uptake on this offer. It's a no-brainer for folks who are looking to pick up the upcoming instruments. I was sketching with Cashmere Piano last night and was marveling at how great the Waverunner stuff is.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Nov 30, 2021)

After a few requests, here's the OMNIS trailer track, _Submission Station_ in its entirety:


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2021)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> After a few requests, here's the OMNIS trailer track, _Submission Station_ in its entirety:



Love it. The vocals are particularly fantastic and have been recorded and mixed beautifully. I need an entire album full of music like this.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Nov 30, 2021)

Working a late one on the upcoming Alium update (Alium comes as part of OMNIS) and excited by how it's coming along so made a quick sneak peak! Played in live in one go:


----------



## LinusW (Dec 1, 2021)

Awesome. Yesterday I wrote a track in 15 min with Celestial Guitar, Solo Voice Kat, Frozen Piano (and Spitfire Symphonic Motions and NI Arkhis). Things just fell in place. And it was approved.


----------



## davidson (Dec 1, 2021)

LinusW said:


> Awesome. Yesterday I wrote a track in 15 min with Celestial Guitar, Solo Voice Kat, Frozen Piano (and Spitfire Symphonic Motions and NI Arkhis). Things just fell in place. And it was approved.


I take longer than that making a coffee. Its a hell of a coffee though.


----------



## LinusW (Dec 1, 2021)

davidson said:


> I take longer than that making a coffee. Its a hell of a coffee though.


That's the usual case for me too. This was a simple piece to try the guitar library while waiting for a meeting, and it was instantly working. 
Btw quality coffee is a great investment in the studio.


----------



## pranic (Dec 1, 2021)

LinusW said:


> That's the usual case for me too. This was a simple piece to try the guitar library while waiting for a meeting, and it was instantly working.
> Btw quality coffee is a great investment in the studio.


I can't agree more with the quality coffee comment. i'm a bit of a coffee nerd, so there's no fewer than four varieties of beans on the go in my world at any given moment. Today is being powered by https://kumacoffee.com/products/honduras-marzo-munoz-late-harvest-new for espresso drinks and Verve Herbazu SL-28 from Costa Rica for pourovers. 

Oh, and I am super enjoying the Celestial Guitar library right now. Add that to the Cashmere Piano and you've got instant gold!


----------



## Synthetik (Dec 2, 2021)

this might be a dumb question but i cant for the life of me seem to find out how to redeem the code for Frozen piano on hermansamples.com, anyone figured this out?


----------



## Mucusman (Dec 2, 2021)

Synthetik said:


> this might be a dumb question but i cant for the life of me seem to find out how to redeem the code for Frozen piano on hermansamples.com, anyone figured this out?


It didn't work the first time I tried, so there MAY be a time lag between when you order and you can redeem the code.

On the Herman Samples page, purchase the piano, and then enter the SAME code you received and used to redeem the OMNIS libraries. If it works, the price will be brought down to zero.

Again, the first time I tried it, all I got was errors. I waited a day, and then when I tried again, it worked. 

My experience, anyway. Hope this helps.


----------



## Synthetik (Dec 2, 2021)

Mucusman said:


> It didn't work the first time I tried, so there MAY be a time lag between when you order and you can redeem the code.
> 
> On the Herman Samples page, purchase the piano, and then enter the SAME code you received and used to redeem the OMNIS libraries. If it works, the price will be brought down to zero.
> 
> ...


thank you! will give it a try


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 2, 2021)

I think, I did not preorder because I care more about strings then brass. So for me the preorder brass is not really selling it. I am shure it will be great. I just don't want it. I would rather have the solo strings.  Probably waiting on a bundle for those.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Feb 14, 2022)

The first OMNIS exclusive is here. Textual solo violin goodness.

- - - - -



- - - - -

Violin Struttura​


----------



## wlinart (Feb 14, 2022)

As if the original omnis deal with 22 instruments (for excisting customers) wasn't enough, adding the 23rd makes it even more crazy. Thank you!


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Feb 14, 2022)

This is just getting better and better! Glad I jumped in to take advantage of the offer when I did! Question, how do owners of OMNIS obtain a download of Violin Struttura? Will a link be sent out to us? Cheers!


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Feb 14, 2022)

mr.vad0614 said:


> This is just getting better and better! Glad I jumped in to take advantage of the offer when I did! Question, how do owners of OMNIS obtain a download of Violin Struttura? Will a link be sent out to us? Cheers!


An email should be with you, can you let me know if it isn't and I'll see whats up! Existing OMNIS owners can just head HERE and purchase as usual (no cost added), just be sure to be logged in.

The serial will be emailed to any new purchasers.


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Feb 14, 2022)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> An email should be with you, can you let me know if it isn't and I'll see whats up! Existing OMNIS owners can just head HERE and purchase as usual (no cost added), just be sure to be logged in.
> 
> The serial will be emailed to any new purchasers.


Thank you Waverunner Audio, I checked my inbox and saw the e-mail! I've logged in and checked it out, looking forward to downloading it and playing with it! Looking foward to all that is ahead and in store! 😁


----------



## José Herring (Feb 14, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Seriously, this is a true no brainer guys. Take a look at all that’s included for a mere $199. I actually hope José will notice too, join in and actually call it a Herring-approved no brainer.


Not quite in my no brainer range but I must admit it is tempting. I'd call this a 1/2 brainer.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 14, 2022)

Now all we need is to invent a new variant of this album title, that I often quote ever since I bought that record, WAY back 









Give a composer 1/2 a brain and he or she will amass string libraries until the end of the universe … nah that ain’t it. But we need some sort of slogan…


----------



## Mystic (Feb 20, 2022)

mr.vad0614 said:


> This is just getting better and better! Glad I jumped in to take advantage of the offer when I did! Question, how do owners of OMNIS obtain a download of Violin Struttura? Will a link be sent out to us? Cheers!


What was the original offer? The post got edited.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Feb 20, 2022)

Ah man, I’m so back and forth on this. I do love their stuff and would be awesome to win that Mac!


----------



## pranic (Feb 20, 2022)

Mystic said:


> What was the original offer? The post got edited.


Basically, the OMNIS bundle was made available on Black Friday weekend, and was the same price for the entire offering of Waverunner, along with future libraries.
It got sweeter last week, because the Violin Struttura instrument wasn't originally announced, so it was a surprise addition after-the-fact. This is a stellar set of instruments for a very reasonable price (with the potential opportunity to win a laptop (1 in 300 chance). Nobrainer over here!


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Feb 22, 2022)

The second OMNIS exclusive is arriving soon. Textual solo cello goodness:

- - - - -




- - - - -​


----------



## DivingInSpace (Feb 23, 2022)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> The second OMNIS exclusive is arriving soon. Textual solo cello goodness:
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> ...



Why do you have to threaten my financial situation like this?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Feb 27, 2022)

@DivingInSpace you may saved for at least a day or two... 

Hi all, just a quick notice to say the website will be down for 24-48hours while we migrate servers. Bit of a painful move as there's no front page for a hot minute, but it'll be back with increased speed. A rebuild is coming in a couple of months to help to that end too, appreciate you bearing with me there.

Best,
Ross


----------



## DivingInSpace (Feb 28, 2022)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> @DivingInSpace you may saved for at least a day or two...


Too late, already bought it haha.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 28, 2022)

???? Waverunner Audio getting Security Risk warnings, or blockage on MS Edge, and Firefox now _ Mtn Std time _ USA. 






Waverunner Audio | Home of Inspired Sound







waverunneraudio.com





OK elsewhere ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 28, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> ???? Waverunner Audio getting Security Risk warnings, or blockage on MS Edge, and Firefox now _ Mtn Std time _ USA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They announced the website will be down for maintenance for 24-48h, so likely this has to do with that.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Mar 12, 2022)

I've been meaning to get round to some in depth walkthroughs and showcasing more of how these libraries have been and are used in various TV and film scores, the 2 French Horns library for example provide the bulk of the horns in my music for the trailer for BBC's _Attenborough and the Sea Dragon_. In 2020 I contributed some music using the libraries for Channel 5's recent documentary on the _Nurmberg Trials_ for which the collective score was nominated for an award.

Today I wanted to shout out a special mention to CJ Mirra who used them in his recently released score for _A Banquet_.

For more info take a look https://cjmirra.com/releases/a-banquet-soundtrack/ (here). For a listen click here. And to order the limited edition vinyl click here.

In terms of the woodwinds for the score:

"Mirra also experimented with woodwind in an unconventional way, both elements create the suffocating and anxious atmosphere that the film delivers."

I have the sessions and we're discussing a release, so these *may* be coming either as a self-contained library or as OMNIS exclusive, tbc.

- - - - - - -​
Thank you for bearing with me on the server migration which is completed. OMNIS exclusive Cello Struttura, the partner in crime to Violin Struttura is coming next week.

Ross


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 12, 2022)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> In terms of the woodwinds for the score:
> 
> "Mirra also experimented with woodwind in an unconventional way, both elements create the suffocating and anxious atmosphere that the film delivers."
> 
> I have the sessions and we're discussing a release, so these *may* be coming either as a self-contained library or as OMNIS exclusive, tbc.


Wait what?! Waverunner Woodwinds? Take my money Ross. Add a pre-order option and I’d gladly fund you. Open a Patreon program and add me to the woodwind tier, lol!

The CJ Mirra album is also available on Spotify and other streaming services. Listening as I type this, sounds good!


----------



## LinusW (Mar 12, 2022)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> TV and film scores


...and theatre. My latest production opened last week and I used Solo Voice Kat, Celestial Guitar and Frozen Piano heavily. 👍


----------



## Mucusman (Mar 12, 2022)

... and podcasts. Using Celestial Guitar and I believe some of the pianos in a podcast I am scoring currently.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 13, 2022)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Thank you for bearing with me on the server migration which is completed. OMNIS exclusive Cello Struttura, the partner in crime to Violin Struttura is coming next week.


Any word on BoBa? I’d love to have that one under the keys…


----------



## Flyo (Mar 13, 2022)

How can I get a existing costumer availability? Purchasing something before buy Omni?


----------



## wlinart (Mar 13, 2022)

Flyo said:


> How can I get a existing costumer availability? Purchasing something before buy Omni?


As far as i know, you needed to be a customer before the omnis promotion started, he once mentioned it, but i can't find it back


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 13, 2022)

Flyo said:


> How can I get a existing costumer availability? Purchasing something before buy Omni?


What @wlinart says. The OMNIS bundle used to be called the “300 bundle” and was launched quite a while ago and over time the contents and price have changed, for understandable (pandemic) reasons. So the ‘early adopters’ of that older bundle and people who have made purchases in the past (before the current bundle launched) are ‘existing customers’ in this context. At least that’s my interpretation.


----------



## Mike. (Mar 26, 2022)

Can anyone who was not an existing customer and has purchased Omnis this time around confirm that this Omnis offer is 22 instruments consisting of 16 existing libraries + Frozen Piano + 3 exclusive libraries (Struttura being 1 of the 3) + W A Brass (Solo Tuba) + W A Brass (2 Trumpets). I inquired thrice of Waverunner but haven't received a reply.


----------



## wlinart (Mar 26, 2022)

Mike. said:


> Can anyone who was not an existing customer and has purchased Omnis this time around confirm that this Omnis offer is 22 instruments consisting of 16 existing libraries + Frozen Piano + 3 exclusive libraries (Struttura being 1 of the 3) + W A Brass (Solo Tuba) + W A Brass (2 Trumpets). I inquired thrice of Waverunner but haven't received a reply.


16 excisting waverunner audio libraries, frozen piano, violin struttura => those are already available
tuba, 2 trumpets and 2 more exclusive libraries (cello struttara and one unannounced yet) => will become available for everyone who purchased omnis
alder violin and bass, boba => will become available for excisting customers before omnis was released.
So in total: 18 libraries already available, 4 yet to be released for everyone (so indeed 22 in total) and 3 yet to be released if you were a customer already before omnis.


----------



## Mike. (Mar 26, 2022)

wlinart,
Thank you very much for your time and your reply.


----------



## pranic (Mar 26, 2022)

wlinart said:


> 16 excisting waverunner audio libraries, frozen piano, violin struttura => those are already available
> tuba, 2 trumpets and 2 more exclusive libraries (cello struttara and one unannounced yet) => will become available for everyone who purchased omnis
> alder violin and bass, boba => will become available for excisting customers before omnis was released.
> So in total: 18 libraries already available, 4 yet to be released for everyone (so indeed 22 in total) and 3 yet to be released if you were a customer already before omnis.


Yes, this is correct. Also, a $50 voucher for whatever might come in the future, too!


----------



## Mike. (Mar 26, 2022)

pranic said:


> Yes, this is correct. Also, a $50 voucher for whatever might come in the future, too!


..... but the $50 voucher is only for existing customers, correct? I do not currently own any Waverunner libraries.


----------



## pranic (Mar 26, 2022)

Mike. said:


> ..... but the $50 voucher is only for existing customers, correct? I do not currently own any Waverunner libraries.


That's a very good question. I don't want to to answer that, but I was already a customer (the Alder Cello and Violin were irresistable, and I had already bought them in a bundle with a few other instruments). I picked up OMNIS because I wanted the Celestial Guitar and the new libraries looked fantastic.


----------



## Mucusman (Mar 26, 2022)

Mike. said:


> ..... but the $50 voucher is only for existing customers, correct? I do not currently own any Waverunner libraries.


That is correct. I jumped in on the Omni deal in December 2021, I believe, and I was not provided a $50 voucher.


----------



## pranic (Mar 27, 2022)

FWIW, I was an "existing customer" and didn't get the voucher, either -- but was assuming that's because there are no new products launched, so the voucher wouldn't be particularly useful now. I figured that it'd be provided once there are non-OMNIS libraries that start being released in the future. Curious if that's the case, @WaverunnerAudio ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 27, 2022)

I think those vouchers have not been distributed to anyone yet. Speaking as an existing customer. They’ll arrive when we need them, i.e. as soon as there will actually be new libraries on offer that are not part of OMNIS  - at least that’s what I’ve gathered…


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 10, 2022)

@WaverunnerAudio Any word on when Cello Struttura will drop? (and Bowed Bass?). Asking for a friend


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 12, 2022)

Cool, a new trailer just appeared!

Sounds great Ross!


----------



## pranic (Apr 13, 2022)

For OMNIS owners, it looks like you can purchase the library now (for $0).
Downloaded and gonna give it a spin before bedtime.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

Here we go!


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 13, 2022)

Sorry for being a little off topic... but I've had WA Omnis on my mind for a while but especially the brass. I thought there was suppose to be a tuba? The horns sound really good and I had thoughts of a little set with the trumpet... and tuba? 

Was I dreaming?

Were the trumpet and horns recorded in the same space and techniques?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

There will be a Tuba and the light version of that is already available.


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 13, 2022)

Wow that's really nice. Since you have them all do they sound and feel like a set?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

The tuba and horns: yes. Chanterelle Trumpet is more of a character instrument for moody underscore, much like the new OT Opaline. Very good and a nice legato, but more “noir jazzy” than orchestral. I don’t see them as a typical trio, no. But they all are nice. Those horns!

Wait: you mean the 2 Trumpets right? I think they will be a perfect fit with horns and tuba. Did Ross release them yet? 🙀


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 13, 2022)

Yeah the two trumpet... Listening to the soundcloud demo again now.

F**king A - seems like a perfect chamber size set up  I wonder what the timeline is.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

Yes, I think it was José’s endorsement of the 2 Horns patch that got me on the Waverunner train. The brass is a particular highlight.


----------



## rudi (Apr 13, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Yeah the two trumpet... Listening to the soundcloud demo again now.
> 
> F**king A - seems like a perfect chamber size set up  I wonder what the timeline is.


Same here... I love the demos. Waiting with baited breath and anticipation.
Please, pretty please Waverunner Audio!


----------



## DivingInSpace (Apr 13, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> There will be a Tuba and the light version of that is already available.



Weird, i have Omni and the light tuba doesn't seem to be avaiable to me?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Apr 15, 2022)

Hey all! To answer some of the questions:

$50 voucher will be sent out to those eligible upon selling of all spots or release of qualifying product, whichever comes first. (The voucher will only be of use once a library outside of OMNIS is released).

2 Trumpets and Solo Tuba are being tweaked, hesitant to give an exact release date as it keeps shifting... they're in the same space as 2 French Horns with similiar articulations. Both are included in OMNIS (it is indeed quite the deal).

Solo Tuba Lite was removed before the release of OMNIS, however the patch will be availabe in the full library.

Cello Struttura has been released and can be downloaded by OMNIS customers here, so that's two of the three (possibly more) exclusive OMNIS libraries.

Woodwinds: I'll be delving into that, but they certainly wouldn't be conventional (for now at least), and perhaps some CJ's samples will be released as part of the bundle, but there is a lot to do before that.

So the OMNIS bundle is a saving of around 70% plus exclusives and a raffle and includes:

*STRINGS *
Alder Cello
Alder Violin
Cello Struttura (exclusive)
Violin Struttura (exclusive)

*BRASS*
2 French Horns
Chanterelle Trumpet
2 Trumpets (coming soon)
Solo Tuba (coming soon)

*GUITAR*
John's Guitar
Celestial Guitar
Dutch Rosetta
Stak'd

*KEYS*
Frozen Piano
Alium
Cahsmere Piano
Rhodes '73
Synth Atlantic

*OTHER*
Solo Voice: Kat
Rosehip Vibes
Church Bells
Kalimba

With another exclusive coming. Those that bought with Waverunner Audio before Nov '21 (release of OMNIS) also get a $50 voucher, Alder Viola, Alder Bass and BOBA upon their release. All are placed in the MacBook Pro raffle launched upon all places gone.

Thanks all!
Ross


----------



## Scalms (Apr 15, 2022)

honestly i'm totally shocked that more haven't jumped on the Omnis bandwagon. It's very much a no-brainer. for $199 you get an incredible amount of high quality recorded libraries and future-proof deals.

(i am not affiliated in anyway with Waverunner, just impressed with their libraries)


----------



## wlinart (Apr 15, 2022)

Scalms said:


> honestly i'm totally shocked that more haven't jumped on the Omnis bandwagon. It's very much a no-brainer. for $199 you get an incredible amount of high quality recorded libraries and future-proof deals.
> 
> (i am not affiliated in anyway with Waverunner, just impressed with their libraries)


Yeah, me neither, this amount of libraries, all of such a high quality, all for $199/€179, insane! And still only 1/3 of the available spots are filled after about 5 months. 

If this doesn't qualify as a no-brainer, what does?


----------



## lp59burst (Apr 16, 2022)

Hi @WaverunnerAudio I'm considering getting OMNIS LE but I already own 7 of the included libraries. Is there any discount for people who have several of the libraries already and they want to get OMNIS LE?

I already have:

Synth Atlantic
WA Brass: 2 French Horns
Celestial Guitar
John's Guitar
Chanterelle Trumpet
Alder Violin
Alder Cello


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 16, 2022)

So what's the difference between the Alder and Struttura series... they seem to have the same/similar articulations?


----------



## wlinart (Apr 17, 2022)

LamaRose said:


> So what's the difference between the Alder and Struttura series... they seem to have the same/similar articulations?


There's some overlap between the articulations, yes (expressive, low tide, harmonic sustain for the violin), but the struttura also has new articulations, and has moods (microloops, textures and pads, and they are awesome)


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Apr 17, 2022)

Scalms said:


> honestly i'm totally shocked that more haven't jumped on the Omnis bandwagon. It's very much a no-brainer. for $199 you get an incredible amount of high quality recorded libraries and future-proof deals.
> 
> (i am not affiliated in anyway with Waverunner, just impressed with their libraries)


Ah thanks kindly. I'll be firing myself as marketing director... but (half) jokes aside, one man team setup and that's certainly not my forte.



lp59burst said:


> Hi @WaverunnerAudio I'm considering getting OMNIS LE but I already own 7 of the included libraries. Is there any discount for people who have several of the libraries already and they want to get OMNIS LE?
> 
> I already have:
> 
> ...


Yes, simply drop a mail in to [email protected] !



LamaRose said:


> So what's the difference between the Alder and Struttura series... they seem to have the same/similar articulations?


The Alder series were recorded in studio spaces with really nice mics and preamps, generally warmer and fuller I suppose. Struttura were recorded by the players' from their home and sound a little more raw for it, which we wanted. The samples for Struttura were also re-amped through guitar pedals (I have far too many for my own good) for the 'RS' Mix:

Audio Kitchen _The Small Trees_ -> Old Blood Noise Endeavors _Dark Star_ -> Fairfield Circuitry _Shallow Water_ -> Origin Effects _Cali 76_

They were each kind of 're-performed' using The Small Trees into the chain by manually adjusting the volume for each sample as how the volume interacts with the LPG on _Shallow Water _changes the character massively. The result is a second signal chain with each of the pedals imparting their tasty character and the raw samples turn into a kind of 'organic synth' sound which is cool epecially layered in with the raw mix. You can feel the sound kind of fighting to exist as it teeters around the threshold of the LPG. Dark Star is one of my favourite reverb pedals, The Small Trees is a 'sounds better' pedal. Cali 76 a studio grade compressor in a pedal form and Shallow Water I blame on Knobs, alongside many other pedals..

I'm working on a 'French Horn Struttura' with Tony from 2 French Horns (and why stop there) which will be released as an OMNIS exclusive also, as well as original MOODS for the Violin and Cello Struttura (the existing ones come from other libraries).

Struttura is a somewhat loose Italian translation (I checked in with the Italian fam for this) of texture inspired by my Italian roots and also working on *Nascondino* for which we needed some fresh sounds, so the Struttura stuff is kind of a limited release of libraries we're using on a few scoring projects.


----------



## Angus (Jul 3, 2022)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Hey all! To answer some of the questions:
> 
> $50 voucher will be sent out to those eligible upon selling of all spots or release of qualifying product, whichever comes first. (The voucher will only be of use once a library outside of OMNIS is released).
> 
> ...


Hi Ross, I just purchased Omnis and look forward to getting to know the instruments. They seem exceptional. The Alder viola and bass aren't listed here as part of Omnis, yet they are pictured on the website with the following written underneath: "These instruments are included in the OMNIS Bundle and download instructions will be sent to OMNIS Customers up their release." Which is correct?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 3, 2022)

Angus said:


> Hi Ross, I just purchased Omnis and look forward to getting to know the instruments. They seem exceptional. The Alder viola and bass aren't listed here as part of Omnis, yet they are pictured on the website with the following written underneath: "These instruments are included in the OMNIS Bundle and download instructions will be sent to OMNIS Customers up their release." Which is correct?


Both. But they have not been released yet


----------



## Angus (Jul 5, 2022)

Scalms said:


> honestly i'm totally shocked that more haven't jumped on the Omnis bandwagon. It's very much a no-brainer. for $199 you get an incredible amount of high quality recorded libraries and future-proof deals.
> 
> (i am not affiliated in anyway with Waverunner, just impressed with their libraries)


Agree. I just discovered it and now have have a new favourite piano, trumpet, horns, guitar(s!) and so much more I've not had a chance to explore yet. Whatever these instruments lack in marketing they certainly make up for in character and quality!


----------



## pranic (Jul 5, 2022)

Welcome to the club @Angus -- they really are great instruments, and I'm very happy to have discovered Waverunner (and then upgraded to the OMNIS package to pick up the instruments I didn't already have).


----------



## Scalms (Jul 5, 2022)

Angus said:


> Agree. I just discovered it and now have have a new favourite piano, trumpet, horns, guitar(s!) and so much more I've not had a chance to explore yet. Whatever these instruments lack in marketing they certainly make up for in character and quality!


yes, definitely. Not too many companies are on my list that have top of the line recordings with clarity in their signal chains. 3 come to mind.....Orchestral Tools, Spitfire Audio, and..... Waverunner*.*


----------



## DivingInSpace (Jul 6, 2022)

Have they changed the deal btw? Doesn't say anything about the exclusive pre-orders for existing costumers and the voucher anymore?


----------



## Angus (Jul 6, 2022)

DivingInSpace said:


> Have they changed the deal btw? Doesn't say anything about the exclusive pre-orders for existing costumers and the voucher anymore?


I'm still uncertain about that also. I went with what is on the website, which suggests new orders include the Alder viola and bass etc, not what was written here ages ago. It was a great deal for me anyway since I would have purchased two of the instruments in any case. I won't be regretting it whatever happens...


----------



## wlinart (Jul 6, 2022)

DivingInSpace said:


> Have they changed the deal btw? Doesn't say anything about the exclusive pre-orders for existing costumers and the voucher anymore?


Yes, i noticed the same thing. No more exclusive pre-orders, no more voucher, no more bowed bass. Still a great deal though


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2022)

The deal has indeed changed over the course of time, in terms of what it comprises. Initially it also had a 300 $ price tag of course and was even called “300”. So the content has changed a bit, but so did the price. Early adopters have all been completely compensated (full refund of the price difference). I do wish Bowed Bass wikl somehow see a release eventually, I was kind of looking forward to that one.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Aug 23, 2022)

Angus said:


> Hi Ross, I just purchased Omnis and look forward to getting to know the instruments. They seem exceptional. The Alder viola and bass aren't listed here as part of Omnis, yet they are pictured on the website with the following written underneath: "These instruments are included in the OMNIS Bundle and download instructions will be sent to OMNIS Customers up their release." Which is correct?


Hi Angus! My apologies for the delayed reply. The Alder Viola and Alder Bass are included and you will receive them upon their release.



DivingInSpace said:


> Have they changed the deal btw? Doesn't say anything about the exclusive pre-orders for existing costumers and the voucher anymore?


The deal has been tweaked but not for those who already purchased: vouchers will be sent out to those who purchased when that was part of the deal.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Aug 23, 2022)

Hey all, I've just recorded a very rough overview video of instruments in the OMNIS Everything Bundle looking at download, installation and a playthrough of patches from instruments that haven't any material up.

For those who have purchased OMNIS, Violin Struttura and Cello Struttura have an update waiting for you in Pulse. Aside from the GUI update MOOD 5 has been changed in Cello Struttura to voices. I had these test samples sitting around and thought they'd do well sitting in there.

Here's the end of the rough playthrough showing a bit of the Strutturas, the Kalimba textures and the Alder Violin. Please excuse my ham playing.

​


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Aug 23, 2022)

And here's the patch list for the Alder Viola which vastly expands on the Alder Cello and Alder Violin (which will follow suit in due course):






3 mic positions : close mono | close m/s | room stereo

Alder Bass is recorded in the same space, has fewer articulations but still expands on the Cello and Violin.

These will be landing Sept/Oct ! Both are available for pre-order with the OMNIS Everything Bundle.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 23, 2022)

Congrats ! Confused me completely. Guess no incentive as deal changed notably ??? Logged in and see $199. No clue. 😏


----------



## becolossal (Aug 23, 2022)

The Struttura stuff sounds great, but the code I received in Feb and tried to use in April never worked. Tried to follow up with support with no reply. Looking forward to Alder Bass more than anything. Already have most the entire WA catalog


----------



## Angus (Aug 24, 2022)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> And here's the patch list for the Alder Viola which vastly expands on the Alder Cello and Alder Violin (which will follow suit in due course):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've found the one low tide sample set in the current versions of the cello and violin very unique and useful for character and intimacy in string parts. I can't wait to try all three low tide sets in the new viola. Curious to explore the textures also. 

Also, I had considered the Alder series as a unique sustains focussed library. However, the rhythmical articulations - pulses, tremolos and repeated spiccato sound intriguing. Are there staccato/staccatisimo or short detache style samples in there somewhere? A few short articulation options could make these libraries both uniquely expressive and versatile.


----------



## davidson (Aug 24, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Congrats ! Confused me completely. Guess no incentive as deal changed notably ??? Logged in and see $199. No clue. 😏


It's less confusing now. Basically, you get what you see on that page (everything) for 'x' price. No more existing customers also get 'x, y, and z', pre-order this and that etc. £149, bang, done.

@WaverunnerAudio Regarding the macbook draw - what happens if you dont reach 300 buyers? Is that binned? Is there a cut off date?


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 24, 2022)

davidson said:


> It's less confusing now. Basically, you get what you see on that page (everything) for 'x' price. No more existing customers also get 'x, y, and z', pre-order this and that etc. £149, bang, done.
> 
> @WaverunnerAudio Regarding the macbook draw - what happens if you dont reach 300 buyers? Is that binned? Is there a cut off date?


Many thanks _ will revisit !


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 24, 2022)

How this sale has not reached 300 customers yet is beyond me. The sheer amount of brilliantly recorded instruments and the wealth of sound design potential in this package, to me make it seem like it would sell that many copies in -like- one weekend on VI-C…


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> How this sale has not reached 300 customers yet is beyond me. The sheer amount of brilliantly recorded instruments and the wealth of sound design potential in this package, to me make it seem like it would sell that many copies in -like- one weekend on VI-C…


The original deal was a bit confusing and there never was clear instruction about how owning some of the collection might impact the price. You have to write to the company to find out, which is another step in the process, adding friction and delaying indefinitely any decision to buy.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 24, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> The original deal was a bit confusing and there never was clear instruction about how owning some of the collection might impact the price. You have to write to the company to find out, which is another step in the process, adding friction and delaying indefinitely any decision to buy.


Yes. So I guess it is a matter of communication - which I do get. All I’m saying is, it’s a shame because the deal is truly a good one, when compared to one of those popular “composing toolkits”


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes. So I guess it is a matter of communication - which I do get. All I’m saying is, it’s a shame because the deal is truly a good one, when compared to one of those popular “composing toolkits”


Assuming _ 'the deal' is what I see, currently logged into the website, _ @ $199. ???


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Aug 24, 2022)

becolossal said:


> The Struttura stuff sounds great, but the code I received in Feb and tried to use in April never worked. Tried to follow up with support with no reply. Looking forward to Alder Bass more than anything. Already have most the entire WA catalog


I can't see any tickets on this, can you please send a new one to [email protected] or drop a PM here and I'll get you sorted!



Angus said:


> I've found the one low tide sample set in the current versions of the cello and violin very unique and useful for character and intimacy in string parts. I can't wait to try all three low tide sets in the new viola. Curious to explore the textures also.
> 
> Also, I had considered the Alder series as a unique sustains focussed library. However, the rhythmical articulations - pulses, tremolos and repeated spiccato sound intriguing. Are there staccato/staccatisimo or short detache style samples in there somewhere? A few short articulation options could make these libraries both uniquely expressive and versatile.


Hi Angus, thank you for the kind words on the Alder Cello and Violin. The Viola expands on the unique sustain focus which still remain at the heart of the library with more options and new variations. I also wanted to include some things I found missing when working on certain cues hence expanding into some more rhythmic territory. There are 2 short note patches not on the above list, a 'brush' short note and an upbow spiccicato style note. The Alder Cello and Violin will be re-recorded to match the articulations of the Alder Viola.



davidson said:


> It's less confusing now. Basically, you get what you see on that page (everything) for 'x' price. No more existing customers also get 'x, y, and z', pre-order this and that etc. £149, bang, done.
> 
> @WaverunnerAudio Regarding the macbook draw - what happens if you dont reach 300 buyers? Is that binned? Is there a cut off date?


With a few personal things sorted, the Alder Bass, Alder Viola, 2 Trumpets and Solo Tuba releases on the horizon, plus a few updates to existing libraries coming I'd expect this to sell out by end of year, a raffle could be a cool way to start the new year for someone!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 24, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Assuming _ 'the deal' is what I see, currently logged into the website, _ @ $199. ???


Yes exactly. 200 bucks for ALL Ross has ever sampled up to now. Including some cool deal exclusives. Incredible value.

Why ‘assuming’? What exactly isn’t crystal clear about how that’s presented? You’ve lost me. Aren’t “deals” always “what you see on a website”? ¿Que?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Aug 24, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Assuming _ 'the deal' is what I see, currently logged into the website, _ @ $199. ???


Is this in reference to expecting to see an existing customer price? I've referenced the bundle in pound sterling (£149) but in dollars it's $199.

edit: just to add I would love to automate existing customer amounts showing this but don't quite have the web infrastructure set up hence the requirement for people getting in contact for their discount code.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Aug 24, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> The original deal was a bit confusing and there never was clear instruction about how owning some of the collection might impact the price. You have to write to the company to find out, which is another step in the process, adding friction and delaying indefinitely any decision to buy.


This kind of feedback is all super helpful and it's certainly been a learning curve that will no doubt make things better moving forward.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 24, 2022)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Is this in reference to expecting to see an existing customer price? I've referenced the bundle in pound sterling (£149) but in dollars it's $199.


Just referring to many other previous posts dealing with existing owners and content. Cealer now from last posts, and moving forward.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes exactly. 200 bucks for ALL Ross has ever sampled up to now. Including some cool deal exclusives. Incredible value.
> 
> Why ‘assuming’? What exactly isn’t crystal clear about how that’s presented? You’ve lost me. Aren’t “deals” always “what you see on a website”? ¿Que?


Just covered with Reply to WaverunnerAudio. All cool and looking forward to 


doctoremmet said:


> Yes exactly. 200 bucks for ALL Ross has ever sampled up to now. Including some cool deal exclusives. Incredible value.
> 
> Why ‘assuming’? What exactly isn’t crystal clear about how that’s presented? You’ve lost me. Aren’t “deals” always “what you see on a website”? ¿Que?


Clear now from recent posts. Looking forward to 'Horizon' intros as well.


----------



## davidson (Aug 24, 2022)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> ...I'd expect this to sell out by end of year, a raffle could be a cool way to start the new year for someone!


I'd expect it to sell out too, but I also thought the same a couple of years ago! So, do you have any kind of cut off date or alternative plan in mind?


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes. So I guess it is a matter of communication - which I do get. All I’m saying is, it’s a shame because the deal is truly a good one, when compared to one of those popular “composing toolkits”


Agreed, and I’ve come close to writing the email enquiring about pricing on several occasions. (I already own at least the horns a2, the violin, and the cello—maybe something else I’m forgetting.) I mean it’s not major hurdle to write the email or anything, but it is a friction and when there are so many other deals competing for attention the friction is enough that the task of sending the email doesn’t get done. 

Though it’s arguably obnoxious as a sales tactic, I think putting a deadline on the end of the deal would also help generate sales, since it triggers FOMO and so imposes a clear date by which one needs to make a decision, and so prompts one to overcome the friction…

I also think tying the sale of some instruments to the bundle was a mistake because what it gains in exclusivity it loses in folks not buying and demoing. (Maybe I misinterpreted the plan, but my impression was certainly that some instruments would only be available to owners of the bundle.)


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Aug 24, 2022)

davidson said:


> I'd expect it to sell out too, but I also thought the same a couple of years ago! So, do you have any kind of cut off date or alternative plan in mind?


Will see where things are post release of upcoming libraries!



jbuhler said:


> Agreed, and I’ve come close to writing the email enquiring about pricing on several occasions. (I already own at least the horns a2, the violin, and the cello—maybe something else I’m forgetting.) I mean it’s not major hurdle to write the email or anything, but it is a friction and when there are so many other deals competing for attention the friction is enough that the task of sending the email doesn’t get done.
> 
> Though it’s arguably obnoxious as a sales tactic, I think putting a deadline on the end of the deal would also help generate sales, since it triggers FOMO and so imposes a clear date by which one needs to make a decision, and so prompts one to overcome the friction…
> 
> I also think tying the sale of some instruments to the bundle was a mistake because what it gains in exclusivity it loses in folks not buying and demoing. (Maybe I misinterpreted the plan, but my impression was certainly that some instruments would only be available to owners of the bundle.)


Quite a number of people wrote in but of course some won't want to and that's totally fine! I'm not into pressuring folks using those kinds of marketing tactics, which maybe isn't the best business move and maybe that should change. I make sample libraries that friends and contemporaries use on their music for albums, film and TV scores and some of them I can't release fully but a couple do feature as a bonus for people buying this OMNIS deal, I thought it was a nice way to share something I otherwise couldn't and of course it offers more incentive. It was cool hearing them up on the big screen at BFI recently.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Aug 25, 2022)

Hey all, here's an overview of the OMNIS Everything Bundle including buying, downloading and installing the instruments and then a playthrough of some of the included libraries. Please excuse the blurry censoring, some live codes to hide! Bit of a long one as lots to get through, I'll break things down more in future videos!

​
It's been nice to finally play through some of these for you, I've been really scared about doing walkthroughs for some reason, I will do one for every library soon now I'm getting over that little hump!

I'm off to Shambala festival tomorrow for last festival of the season and will be back to do some more content of the libraries next week alongside getting the Alder Viola and Bass release ready!

Ross


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 16, 2022)

Cool new overview video:


----------

